# Spanish Campsites For Jan/Feb 2008



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi All.

We are at the moment at villanova-la Geltru in spain. We are looking for a good campsite to stay for January / Febuary 2008 somewhere between Oliva- Altea- Benidorm. Can anyone suggest a good site and if so please also the GPS co-ordinates as I find this is the easist way to find places in France or Spain. Any help would be apreciated.

Steve & Ann - teensvan


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Try this one in Benidorm www.camperparkcostablanca.com/index_eng.html

Or wild camp anywhere along the sea front at Javea

There is another one in Benidorm but most probably will be fully booked
Another poster on this site is staying at Altea with a bit of luck he might reply
Good luck


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

*Spanish campsites for Jan/Feb 2008*

Hi. 2 campsites in Javea, Camping Javea and El Naranjal. Easy to find either, drive straight towards Javea on the main road, over island with metal sail decorations, straight on down slight hill, along new main road until you reach another island with Lidl on left, take first exit past MacDonalds. About 200 yards on right there is a service road opposite SolMar car rental, if you fork off right and then right again you will eventually come out oppoiste Camping Javea.

For El Naranjal keep on main road, over 2 traffic islands then at next set of traffic lights turn right, campsite on your left.

Will be there in February - will look out for you!

Regards,

Mike


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

I would agree that the two best options are the ones mentioned Javea and Alfaz de Pi the new Spanish aire. Why dont you try Javea for one month and the aire for the other. They are different as one is a campsite and one is an aire but both very good and convenient. Maybe you can see what the difference is. See my previous posting for the co-ordinates for the aire and for Camping Javea see www.camping-javea.com . Any questions just ask


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Found the GPS for Camping Javea which is: 38.46.59 - 0.10.24. Phone 96579 1070.

El Naranjal website doesn't give GPS details, phone 965 792 989

Hope this helps.

Mike


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi C7KEN Javea03730 Hogan

Thanks for the info on the campsites.

steve & ann. -------- teensvan.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*campsite spain*

Try Eurocamping at Oliva. Its right on the beach and english owned,


----------

